# New Slingshot from Ray



## lucifer93 (May 4, 2010)

This just turned up in the post and i love it. Real nice work Ray and thank you for the mag pouches you sent me. First class customer service from ray-shot.


----------



## Performance Catapults (Feb 3, 2010)

Nice...I bet that will be a really good shooter.


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

I am always glad when the package arrives. You are the second after ZDP189 (Dan,) outside of the United States to receive my magnetic pouches. Enjoy the pouches and the catty!


----------



## aussie (Dec 3, 2010)

Very nice piece Rayshot and very interesting wood - what kind of wood is it?


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

It is Dogwood that is spalted. You can better see the color and a few more in the vendor forum in the MAGNETIZED POUCHES thread, at the bottom.


----------



## lucifer93 (May 4, 2010)

Rayshot said:


> I am always glad when the package arrives. You are the second after ZDP189 (Dan,) outside of the United States to receive my magnetic pouches. Enjoy the pouches and the catty!


I would love to put it in a glass case and leave it there Ray







This is beautiful and it needs to be shot so it will go into the black plastic box with all the other toys. I just normally throw two or three slingshots into my bag when i go off shooting.

The mag pouches are spot on for shooting the 8mm steel balls, they will be great for speed shooting too. I will update when i have more time after using them for a bit. I have shown them to two people here and they like them too, by the great big smiles on their faces









Thank you so much Ray and Merry Christmas to you and your loved ones.


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Wow that looks awesome!!!


----------



## Mtnfolk Mike (Aug 23, 2010)

wow.. that's a beauty...







nice wor Ray..


----------



## Martin (Jan 17, 2010)

That is a real beauty.
Martin


----------



## Frodo (Dec 19, 2009)

Rayshot said:


> I am always glad when the package arrives. You are the second after ZDP189 (Dan,) outside of the United States to receive my magnetic pouches. Enjoy the pouches and the catty!


I've got 2 of them, too. Though i live outside the USA. Devo gave them to me!

Great shooter! That dogwood is very beautiful!


----------



## danny358 (Oct 3, 2010)

thats a cracker. i would like a lump or two of that wood.


----------



## Gandolphin (Jun 28, 2010)

Oooo I love dog wood and this frame looks great!!!


----------



## BaneofSmallGame (Sep 22, 2010)

That frame has so much character, truly one to be cherished in a collection. It isn't very often one finds wood that is structurally stable, yet has been beautified by the wonders of nature.

You will love that Lucifer, no doubt, and great job to Ray for doing such a good looking wood justice with a top notch finish.

Regards - John


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Ya gotta love SPALT!!!!!! Flatband


----------



## ukslingshots (Nov 11, 2010)

I am lost for words


----------



## mxred91 (Aug 8, 2010)

that is a real beauty!


----------



## Devoman (Oct 15, 2010)

lucifer93 said:


> I am always glad when the package arrives. You are the second after ZDP189 (Dan,) outside of the United States to receive my magnetic pouches. Enjoy the pouches and the catty!


I've got 2 of them, too. Though i live outside the USA. Devo gave them to me!

Great shooter! That dogwood is very beautiful!
[/quote]

Lucifer93 I know what you mean. when I got mine it took me a week before I shot it. It truly is a work of art...nice job Ray!

Frodo I hope you like em'


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

I really like those pouches. Thanks!


----------



## Frodo (Dec 19, 2009)

Devoman said:


> I am always glad when the package arrives. You are the second after ZDP189 (Dan,) outside of the United States to receive my magnetic pouches. Enjoy the pouches and the catty!


I've got 2 of them, too. Though i live outside the USA. Devo gave them to me!

Great shooter! That dogwood is very beautiful!
[/quote]

Frodo I hope you like em'
[/quote]

I love them, they help me shooting 8mm steel!


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

That beautiful wood is a rare find -- and it's a good thing Ray found it. Beautiful!!!


----------



## Devoman (Oct 15, 2010)

Not that I am weird but...I think I look at the Dog wood slingshot I got from Ray almost every day...something about it, very cool looking... This is the first slingshot that I have owned that was not all about function over fashion. The one I picked has very weird lines on it that remind me of some "old world globe" or something like that.
Ok I guess I am weird.


----------



## Delaney (Nov 22, 2010)

Thats a beauty! I really need to find some dogwood out in the back to try something like this. I also need to get a little time to give Ray a call back since he lives one town over (sorry been swamped with work) I would love to get a hold of one of his slingshots and try these pouches everybody likes so much sounds like i could learn a ton!
Brian


----------



## mxred91 (Aug 8, 2010)

Devoman said:


> Not that I am weird but...I think I look at the Dog wood slingshot I got from Ray almost every day...something about it, very cool looking... This is the first slingshot that I have owned that was not all about function over fashion. The one I picked has very weird lines on it that remind me of some "old world globe" or something like that.
> Ok I guess I am weird.


Count me as weird too, I know exactly what you mean. I have taken a slingshot with to work, just so I can look at it in the car.


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

Beautiful, I would like to see some video of how well it shoots.


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

mxred91 said:


> Not that I am weird but...I think I look at the Dog wood slingshot I got from Ray almost every day...something about it, very cool looking... This is the first slingshot that I have owned that was not all about function over fashion. The one I picked has very weird lines on it that remind me of some "old world globe" or something like that.
> Ok I guess I am weird.


Count me as weird too, I know exactly what you mean. I have taken a slingshot with to work, just so I can look at it in the car.








[/quote]
These comments had me laughing because they express what most (perhaps all) of us have thought or done. And so it goes with collecting.... we liked it and now we have it to admire.


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

Thank you guys for expressing you were happy with the catty you received. It is hugely important to me to that the product or service I give, is one that satisfies. I see by way of the flooring business too many of my customers express how they got done dirty (and have experienced myself) by crappy service and or a product of some sort or another.

Yes I was lucky enough to have the harmony of wood, time and elements do their thing in concert with my timing and method of procuring the wood . I simply made the catty as the display medium.


----------



## mceinsb (Sep 15, 2010)

Hi Guys,
I bought Ray's dogwood number 6 and shoot it every day. I was concerned initially about the narrow fork. But, because it fits so well in the hand, I don't even think about it. It shoots beautifully. I'm using it with 5/8" gum rubber and anything from 3/8" steel to .44 cal lead.

Mike


----------



## A+ Slingshots (Jan 22, 2010)

Beautiful!!!! It looks kind of like marble.


----------

